# ATI oder Nvidia



## _flo93_ (12. Juni 2009)

Hallo

Ich bin auf der Suche nach einer Grafikkarte zwischen 100 und 120 Euro und bin auf diese 2 hier gestoßen:

Eine von ATI (Asus EAH4850/HTDI Glaciator)

http://www.alternate.de/html/solrSearch/to....productDetails

Und eine von Nvidia (Asus EN9800GT HTDP/1GD3)

http://www.alternate.de/html/product/Grafi...mp;l3=GeForce+9



Jetzt wäre meine Frage: Welche soll ich denn nehmen? Hab gehört, dass von ATI die Software nich so gut is, aber die Karte ist besser getaktet. Habe außerdem atM ne Nvidia und kenn mich mit dem Programm eigentlich recht gut aus, lohnt es sich auf ATI umzusteigen?

Außerdem benutze ich 2 Bildschirme, ist das schwerer einzustellen mit ATI?

Danke

_flo93_


PS: Bitte kein: "nimm ATI, Nvidia ist scheiße" und so geflame


----------



## EspCap (12. Juni 2009)

Keine von beiden, ich würde dir eine HD4770 empfehlen. Die ist relativ billig, bringt aber durchaus die Leistung einer 4850.
Und da die nächste Grafikkartengeneration vor der Tür steht lieber erstmal was billiges und dann später eine der neuen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


2 Bildschirme sind soweit ich weis auch mit einer ATI kein Problem.


----------



## Voldemôrd (12. Juni 2009)

wenn du auch 133 ausgeben würdest, und ein entsprechendes netzteil mit 2 pci anschlüssen hasst würde ich diese nehmen
eine gtx260 (core 192)
http://www1.hardwareversand.de/1V9fv4VTIp9...18&agid=554


----------



## Wagga (12. Juni 2009)

Nimm die 4770 und hole dir dann am Ende des Jahres ne NVIDIA 300 oder ne gleichwertige ATI, leider weiß man noch nicht wie die Modellnummern sich zusammensetzen: 5xxx?


----------



## _flo93_ (12. Juni 2009)

Danke erstmal für die Tipps. Aber ich glaube eine gtx260 geht mit meinem Mainboard nicht.... habe ein Gigabyte P31-DS3L.....
Ist das kompatibel?


----------



## pampam (13. Juni 2009)

Wagga schrieb:


> Nimm die 4770 und hole dir dann am Ende des Jahres ne NVIDIA 300 oder ne gleichwertige ATI, leider weiß man noch nicht wie die Modellnummern sich zusammensetzen: 5xxx?



Ich habe gehört, dass dieses Jahr nurnoch eine ATI Grafikkarte rauskommen soll. Es handelt sich um eine HD4890 mit Dx11 unterstützung.


----------



## Azuriel (13. Juni 2009)

_flo93_ schrieb:


> Danke erstmal für die Tipps. Aber ich glaube eine gtx260 geht mit meinem Mainboard nicht.... habe ein Gigabyte P31-DS3L.....
> Ist das kompatibel?


naja, du hast nen pci-e x16 slot, also ja


----------



## RaDon27 (13. Juni 2009)

Poste mal bitte den Rest deines Systems.


----------



## _flo93_ (13. Juni 2009)

System:

Prozessor: Q6600 @2,4 GHz
Mainboard: Gigabyte P31-DS3L
Grafikkarte: NVIDIA 8600 GTS
RAM: 2 GIG DDR2
Festplatte: 320 GIG

Sound ist onboard


----------



## Stress05 (13. Juni 2009)

Ich würde sagen nimm keine von den beiden und kauf dir lieber eine GTX260 http://www3.hardwareversand.de/articledeta...03&agid=554


----------



## RaDon27 (13. Juni 2009)

Okay, wollle wissen, ob die restliche Hardware überhaupt genug Power hat.

Wenn dann würd ich direkt ne HD4870 nehmen. Die GTX260 (192) is geringfügig teurer dafür aber auch nen bissel langsamer. Die HD4850 kostet teils genausoviel wie die HD4870. Die 9800GT is veraltet und für den momentanen Preis rausgeschmissenes Geld.

Ich würde dir aber genauso wie EspCap die HD4770 empfehlen. Recht billig, dafür aber trotzdem flott unterwegs (ca auf der Höhe der 4850). Ende des Jahres bzw Anfang nächsten Jahres würde ich dann direkt zur neuen Generation greifen (GT300 bzw RV870), Man munkelt, dass die Karten um einiges schneller sein werden (neue Architektur, kleinere Fertigung, GDDR5 auch bei Nvidia usw)


----------



## _flo93_ (13. Juni 2009)

RaDon27 schrieb:


> Ende des Jahres bzw Anfang nächsten Jahres würde ich dann direkt zur neuen Generation greifen (GT300 bzw RV870), Man munkelt, dass die Karten um einiges schneller sein werden (neue Architektur, kleinere Fertigung, GDDR5 auch bei Nvidia usw)



Wieviel würden denn die Karten dann ca kosten?


----------



## RaDon27 (13. Juni 2009)

Mid-Segment wohl soviel wie die GTX260 vor ca nem dreiviertel Jahr, also ~200€, HighEnd natürlich teurer, wahrscheinlich wieder in Richtung 500€. ATI wird aber wohl wie immer billiger sein als die Nvidiapendants.


----------



## Takvoriana (13. Juni 2009)

Ich nutze die 9800GT und bin sehr zufrieden damit.
Es kommt natürlich auch auf die anderen Bauteile an.


----------



## Stress05 (13. Juni 2009)

Takvoriana schrieb:


> Ich nutze die 9800GT und bin sehr zufrieden damit.
> Es kommt natürlich auch auf die anderen Bauteile an.



Aber von einer 8600 GTs auf eine 9800 GT umzusteigen ist nur Geld Verschwendung.


----------



## Haxxler (13. Juni 2009)

Hab mir letztens auch ne neue Graka geholt und hab zwischen ner HD4850 und ner 9800GT geschwankt. Hab mir dann für 96€ ne HD4850 von Gigabyte geholt mit Zalman Lüfter. Bin echt mehr als zufrieden. Kann sie dir eigentlich auch nur empfehlen.


----------



## Soramac (13. Juni 2009)

Ich würde doch eher die GTX260 nehmen zwischen 192 und 216 liegen auch keine großen Welten (5-10fps)


----------



## Klos1 (13. Juni 2009)

pampam schrieb:


> Ich habe gehört, dass dieses Jahr nurnoch eine ATI Grafikkarte rauskommen soll. Es handelt sich um eine HD4890 mit Dx11 unterstützung.



Fehlinformation! Eine 4890 gibt es schon und die Karte mit DirectX11 Unterstützung wird eine RV870 sein, welche mit der 4890 nichts mehr gemein hat.

Es macht auch nicht viel Sinn, dem TE die neuen Generationen schmackhaft zu machen, bei seinen angepeilten Budget. Die neuen Karten kommen frühstens Ende dieses Jahr, vielleicht aber auch erst im ersten Quartal 2010 und dann auch nur Highend. Preise von 300-500 Euro sind da erstmal gut möglich.

Bis da dann was im Lowend-Bereich für ca. 120 Euro zu haben ist, ziehen bestimmt nochmals einige Monate ins Land. 

Ich würde mir wahrscheinlich auch die alte GTX260 holen. 

Am besten die hier:

http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a410632.html

Ist zwar noch das ganz alte Modell mit 192 Unified Shader, aber bei weitem schneller als eine ATI4850 und wenigstens nicht mit dem Spulenfiepen behaftet, wie anscheinend alle Geforce der neuen Auflage in 55nm.

Oder, wenn doch gespart werden soll, dann eben eine ATI4850 bzw. eine ATI4770, welche manchmal schneller und manchmal auch langsamer ist, als eine ATI4850. Für ca. 80 Euro ist das im Moment die Karte mit dem besten Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis.


----------



## RaDon27 (13. Juni 2009)

Naja, er wäre dann mit der 4770 fürs erste gut bedient. Dann kann er direkt auf die neue Generation sparen. Obs sinnvoll is sei ma so dahingestellt, is ja eh seine Entscheidung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (13. Juni 2009)

ich denke auch, dass eine HD4770 eine sehr gute Wahl ist. Nicht nur vom Anschaffungspreis, sondern auch von den Folgekosten (Stromrechnung). Preis/Leistung ist super.


----------



## _flo93_ (13. Juni 2009)

Also die Karte sollte schon so ein bis zwei Jahre halten, Habe nicht vor mir dann so schnell ne Neue zu kaufen.


----------



## Soramac (13. Juni 2009)

Dann eine GTX275

aber für deinen Geldbeutel eine GTX260 192 65nm


----------



## Stress05 (13. Juni 2009)

_flo93_ schrieb:


> Also die Karte sollte schon so ein bis zwei Jahre halten, Habe nicht vor mir dann so schnell ne Neue zu kaufen.



Ja ja dann Kauf dir Lieber eine Console! Ist nicht böse gemeint aber wenn du immer Neuer Spiele Spieleln Willst in Voller Grafik bracht und Flüssig muss du etwa im halben Jahren Takt immer neue Grafik Karte Zu legen! ^^ 

Kommt halt Ganz drauf an was du spielst ich hab auch noch eine alte Geforce 8800 GTS weil die im Moment auch immer noch reicht für die Spiele die ich spiele! Z.bCss,dods,wow(bald Aion) cod4!


----------



## _flo93_ (13. Juni 2009)

Glaub, ich hol mir ne gtx 260. Danke für eure Antworten und die super Beratung, hat mir sehr geholfen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (13. Juni 2009)

Stress05 schrieb:


> Ja ja dann Kauf dir Lieber eine Console! Ist nicht böse gemeint aber wenn du immer Neuer Spiele Spieleln Willst in Voller Grafik bracht und Flüssig muss du etwa im halben Jahren Takt immer neue Grafik Karte Zu legen! ^^
> 
> ...



Das ist doch mal völliger Unsinn. Eine neue Grafikkarte reicht weit mehr als ein halbes Jahr um alles Aktuelle zu bewältigen. Die neuen Chips die Ende des Jahres rauskommen, werden auch bestimmt noch bis Ende nächsten Jahres alles schaffen. Weil in den wirklichen High-End Karten schon viel mehr Leistung steckt, als die aktuellen Spiele zu der Zeit benötigen. Und die neuen Chips werden richtige Biester.


----------



## Stress05 (13. Juni 2009)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Das ist doch mal völliger Unsinn. Eine neue Grafikkarte reicht weit mehr als ein halbes Jahr um alles Aktuelle zu bewältigen. Die neuen Chips die Ende des Jahres rauskommen, werden auch bestimmt noch bis Ende nächsten Jahres alles schaffen. Weil in den wirklichen High-End Karten schon viel mehr Leistung steckt, als die aktuellen Spiele zu der Zeit benötigen. Und die neuen Chips werden richtige Biester.



Ich sagte ja etwa in Halben Jahr Takt das heisst etwa Jedes halbes kann auch zu gut jedes Jahr sein


----------



## Asoriel (13. Juni 2009)

das liegt vielleicht auch daran, dass sich die Grafik am PC stetig verbessert im Gegensatz zu Konsolen.


----------



## Soramac (13. Juni 2009)

Man kann auch kein PC mit einer Konsole vergleichen, da gibts zu viele Unterschiede.


----------



## _flo93_ (13. Juni 2009)

Ich benutze halt einen PC, weil ich da mehrere Sachen gleichzeitig machen kann und ein PC einfach viel mehr machen kann. Außerdem bräuchte ich auch einen PC, selbst wenn ich ne Konsole hab. PC und Konsole sind nicht vergleichbar würde ich sagen..^^


----------



## Stress05 (13. Juni 2009)

_flo93_ schrieb:


> Ich benutze halt einen PC, weil ich da mehrere Sachen gleichzeitig machen kann und ein PC einfach viel mehr machen kann. Außerdem bräuchte ich auch einen PC, selbst wenn ich ne Konsole hab. PC und Konsole sind nicht vergleichbar würde ich sagen..^^



Ich finde Schon wenn man dem pc Zu Gamen Braucht und immer die neusten Games spiele Will aber kein Geld für die Modernste Grafik karte Sollte Man Lieber auf Console Spielen.^^


----------



## _flo93_ (13. Juni 2009)

Habe aber nebenbei noch e-mail, Office-Programme, Firefox, usw aufm PC. Das hat die Wii glaub ich nich^^


----------



## Soramac (13. Juni 2009)

Und die Wii hat kein World of Warcraft einself11111!!!!elf!!!111111111


----------



## Stress05 (13. Juni 2009)

Soramac schrieb:


> Und die Wii hat kein World of Warcraft einself11111!!!!elf!!!111111111



LOOOOOOOOOOOOOL


----------



## _flo93_ (13. Juni 2009)

Soramac schrieb:


> Und die Wii hat kein World of Warcraft einself11111!!!!elf!!!111111111



gibt glaub ich ne Methode, WoW auf ner Wii zu spielen.... aber ich stell mir des bissl bescheuert vor, über des Draufzeigen auf buttons zu spielen... xD


EDIT: WoW auf Wii geht doch nich, aber man kann WoW mit der Wii Fernbedienung spielen xD
http://www.bendecho.de/75607168d8-wow-mit-...ienung-gespielt


----------



## Voldemôrd (13. Juni 2009)

einen moment, die gtx 260 braucht 2x6pin pcie am netzteil(bzw 1x6pin pcie und 2x4poilig da ein adapter beiliegt der 2x4polig in 1x 6pin pcie verwandelt), hasst du solch ein netzteil _flo93_?? und wie viel watt hat dein netzteil?


----------



## Asoriel (13. Juni 2009)

Die Watt sind nicht alles. Wenn er ein 1000W-Netzteil hat, welches nur 5A auf der 12V-Rail hat, bringt das nix. Daher muss er entweder die Ampere angeben, die bei 12V verfügbar sind, oder den genauen Namen des NTs.


----------



## Voldemôrd (13. Juni 2009)

jojo, am besten du sagst uns den kompletten namen, dann wird sich einer das netzteil aus dem internet suchen und dir sagen obs geht. 

http://farm1.static.flickr.com/70/17317827...pg?v=1151060983
Das netzteil ist der kasten oben links, bei diesem verlinkten pc steht ,,Tagan´´ drauf, schraub deinen pc auf und dann schau was drauf steht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Denn es gibt (soweit ich weiß) keine software womit man rausfinden kann welches nt(nt=Netzteil) man hat.


----------



## _flo93_ (14. Juni 2009)

soweit ich weiß ein 480 watt netzteil...
schraube menen rechner heut abend mal auf, wenn ich wieder daheim bin, dann kann ichs euch sagen.


----------



## Asoriel (14. Juni 2009)

bitte dann den genauen Namen oder die Ampere auf der 12V-Schiene. Bei einen Noname-Netzteil sind 480W zu wenig.


----------



## _flo93_ (14. Juni 2009)

Also das stand drauf:

SER NO: 0709060124
MODELL: LPK19-460WP


Könnt ihr damit was anfangen??


----------



## EspCap (14. Juni 2009)

Sagt mir nicht wirklich was, aber scheint ein absolutes Billignetzteil zu sein... Ampereangaben hab ich leider nicht gefunden, aber ich glaub auch kaum dass die sonderlich gut sein werden.
Steht nicht drauf wie viel Ampere über die 12V-Schiene kommen?


----------



## Asoriel (14. Juni 2009)

das NT hat 20A auf der 12V-Schiene. Wären es 2 Schienen, wäre das nicht tragisch, aber bei einer ists zu knapp würde ich sagen.


----------



## _flo93_ (14. Juni 2009)

jo, müssten 20Volt sein, wenn ich mich nich verlesen hab..


----------



## Asoriel (14. Juni 2009)

sind es ganz sicher, ich hab ein Foto gesehen.


----------



## _flo93_ (14. Juni 2009)

geht des dann mit dem netzteil?


----------



## Asoriel (14. Juni 2009)

Zähl mal bitte die komplette Hardware auf, also wirklich alles, was in und an dem PC am Strom hängt.

Edit: Welche willst du denn nehmen? Für die HD4770 reichts auf jeden Fall, bei der GTX260 wirds eng.


----------



## MissDiva (14. Juni 2009)

Hi,
hab da einige probs mit meinem rechner,,,,spiele seit knapp 2 jahren WoW und noch nie war es so schlecht wie in den letzten 2 wochen.soll heißen lauf da mit knapp 10 - 20 fps rum....dalaran und anderen hauptstädten nur 2 fps.

werde mal meine pc daten auflisten,hoffe das ihr mir helfen könnt das spiel wieder ruckelfreier spielen zu können.werde mein pc ende das jahres komplett neu aufrüsten,da ich zur zeit nur auf AGP bin,,,werde aber auf PCI umsteigen.

Netzteil:
Name: Switching Power Supply SL-500
DC =      +3,3V / +5V / +12
OUTPUT     30A / 30A / 0,8A
MAX             220W    /   360W
                             480W
ist die auflistung aus der spalte VOLTAGE.ist laut hersteller angaben ein 500W Netzteil.

Motherboard:
P5VDC-MX Series
VIA P4M800 PRO Chipset
64-Bit

Grafikkarte:
GeForce 7600GT
512MB AGP

PC - Daten:
Windows XP Service Pack 3

CPU:
Intel®
Pentium® D CPU 2x 2.80GHz 
2GB DDR2 RAM 

hat jemand eine idee,wie ich meine Grafikkarte so einstellen kann,das die leistung besser ist als die standartleistungsangaben des herstellers bei auslieferung und installation?
mein damit unter der NVIDIA Systemsteuerung wo man wie leistung und solche sachen einstellen kann.

bin auch über gute meinungen für eine komplette neuaufrüstung für ende des jahres dankbar,,,aber vorerst muss ich mich mit dem zufrieden geben was ich im pc habe,,,,von daher ist die performanz mit dem innenleben meines pc`s vorrangig.

gruß
Diva

P.s.: hab 2 seperate gehäuselüfte und cpu lüfter im Tower....hat ich fast vergessen & ne 300GB Seagate Festplatte


----------



## EspCap (14. Juni 2009)

Da wirst du nicht viel einstellen können das dir wirklich Leistung bringt. Und auch Graka übertakten bringt so gut wie nichts. Daher würd ich dir zu ner neuen Karte raten.


----------



## MissDiva (14. Juni 2009)

EspCap schrieb:


> Da wirst du nicht viel einstellen können das dir wirklich Leistung bringt. Und auch Graka übertakten bringt so gut wie nichts. Daher würd ich dir zu ner neuen Karte raten.



welche würdest mir empfehlen?


----------



## Voldemôrd (15. Juni 2009)

kommt drauf an wieviel du maximal ausgeben möchtest, und du brauchst ein mainboard mit pcie anschluss =) schon die geforce 8600 braucht ein pci anschluss (weiß jetzt nich ob dein mainboard pci anschlüsse hat ^^)


----------



## EspCap (15. Juni 2009)

Scheint nicht so als hätte das Mainboard PCIe, kann aber auch sein dass ich mich irre. Schau einfach mal auf dem Mainboard ob neben irgendeinem der Slots PCIe steht. Wenn nicht, wirst du ein neues Mainboard brauchen wenn du eine neue Grafikkarte willst, AGP ist ziemlich veraltet.


----------



## MissDiva (15. Juni 2009)

huhu,,,

nein habe keine pcie slots....weiß deswegen will ich ja umrüsten....welches board prozessor und graka wären denn so angebracht?

preis ist vorerst nich relevant.

gruß
Diva


----------



## Niranda (15. Juni 2009)

Vertrau meiner weiblichen Intuition - nimm _n_Vidia! =D

Meine jetzigen ATI-Karten gefallen mir nicht wirklich =/

Nira ^.-


----------



## EspCap (15. Juni 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Da wärst erstmal bedient 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wobei ich mir gerade nichts sicher bin ob dein Netzteil dafür reicht.. Wenn diese Angabe mit den 30A die 12V-Rail ist, sollte es reichen.
Wär gut wenn du noch schauen könntest wie das Netzteil genau heisst, das sollte am Netzteil an der Seite stehn.


----------



## Grushdak (15. Juni 2009)

Sry, wenn ich das jetzt mal so sage -
aber immer gleich diese Meinungen: "Dein System ist viel zu schwach und nix geht mehr per Aufrüstung etc ..."

Ich habe wohl einen älteren und deutlich schwächeren PC, als MissDiva - 
und da ruckelt auch bei höheren Einstellungen so gut wie nix mehr.
Ich spiele mit bis zu ca 90 fps - meistens so 40 - 60 - vollkommen ausreichend.

Es reicht bestimmt, mal den PC ordentlich aufzuräumen - zu strukturieren -
und das System und die Internet-Verbindung zu optimieren.
Das kostet jedefalls keine 500 € - sondern nur nen Klacks. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sry für dieses OT eben _flo93_

BT: 
Hatte früher mal ATI genutzt, war aber über jahre öfters davon enttäuscht.
War dann auf Nvidia umgestiegen und bin bisher nur zufrieden damit.

greetz


----------



## EspCap (15. Juni 2009)

> aber immer gleich diese Meinungen: "Dein System ist viel zu schwach und nix geht mehr per Aufrüstung etc ..."


Ist in diesem Fall aber nunmal so. Mit AGP kann man nicht mehr viel anfangen...
Der Prozessor wäre ja noch ok, aber die Karte ist einfach veraltet. Da hilft auch aufräumen nichts, geschweigedenn die Internet-Verbindung zu optimieren (das bringt dir ca. 0 FPS mehr..).


----------



## Grushdak (15. Juni 2009)

EspCap, hast Du überhaupt gelesen, was ich eben geschrieben habe?
Man man, ist ja echt nicht zum aushalten!


> Ich habe wohl einen älteren und deutlich schwächeren PC, als MissDiva -
> und da ruckelt auch bei höheren Einstellungen so gut wie nix mehr.


Dann kann es ja wohl nicht an der GraKa liegen - außer, sie ist defekt.

Wenn man kA hat - Andere fragen und zuhören!


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Voldemôrd (15. Juni 2009)

Post mal dein system Grushdak, 
ich hab Auch nur einen pc der ein wenig besser ist ( geforce 8600 2gb ram  amd x2 6000 prozessor) und bei mir ruckelt auch sogut wie nie was :=/ Aber meine grafikkarte ist ja eine pci grafikkarte =D.


Wie definierst du ,,höhere einstellungen´´ xD


----------



## EspCap (15. Juni 2009)

Ja, hab ich gelesen, stell dir vor. Poste doch mal was du für ein System hast bitte. Und sag mal bitte wie du "höhere Einstellungen" definierst.


----------



## Grushdak (15. Juni 2009)

mein PC :

CPU:AMD Athlon (tm) 64 3200+ ~2GHz
Mainboard: AS Rock 9398AX-M
RAM: 3072 MB *SDRAM*
GraKa: Geforce 7300 GT (512 M *AGP*
Tastatur: Logitech Media Keyboard
Maus: Logitech MX 518
2 Festplatten (160GB SATA und 40 GB IDE)
DVD Brenner von BenQ
CD Brenner
Netzteil: 420W

Windows XP Home + SP3

u.a. optimiert mit TuneUp 08 (System + Internet) - und ja, es hat deutlich was gebracht.
Festplatte partitioniert, mit O&O defragmentiert, visuellen Arbeitsspeicher angepasst,
indiziertes Durchsuchen der Festplatten deaktiviert +++

Meine Optischen Einstellungen muss ich erstmal nachschauen - Screen kommt noch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Sagen wir aber schonmal so - Auflösung natürlich nicht max und auf manche ptische sachen verzichte ich auch gerne -
aber nicht auf Texturen und Sichtweite.
Objekte sind auch so Einige ausgeblendet.
Mir reicht es, da meine Einbildung auch nicht so groß ist.^^


----------



## _flo93_ (15. Juni 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> Edit: Welche willst du denn nehmen? Für die HD4770 reichts auf jeden Fall, bei der GTX260 wirds eng.



will mir die gtx holen...


----------



## EspCap (15. Juni 2009)

Dass du damit jemals 90 FPS auf "höheren Einstellungen" kriegst kaufe ich dir ehrlich gesagt nicht wirklich ab.
"Höhere Einstellungen" beudetet für mich : alle Einstellungen auf 3/4.

Ums jetzt mal zusammenzufassen: 
@MissDiva, du könntest natürlich erstmal schauen wie viel Verbesserung du mit neuen Treibern hinbekommst und mal TuneUpUtilities durchlaufen lassen. Wenn du aber wie du gesagt hast auf PCIe umsteigen willst, wärst du mit dem oben geposteten super bedient 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (15. Juni 2009)

Sorry, aber das glaub ich dir nicht. Damit hast du niemals mehr als 30FPS. Sowohl die Grafiklösung als auch die CPU sind für die Tonne. Das ist nunmal so. Die Grafikkarte war schon immer Unterklasse, selbst beim Release hat die nix gerissen und dürfte mittlerweile schon ca. 4 Jahre alt sein. Bitte bleib bei der Realität und erzähl nix von wegen 90FPS, das ist einfach Unfug! Nichtmal wenn du in den Himmel starrst hast du solche Werte.

MissDiva:

Dass du auf der 12V Rail nur 0,8A hast kann ich mir kaum vorstellen. Das hast du wohl bei -12V gelesen, da ist 0,8A ein normaler Wert.


----------



## Grushdak (15. Juni 2009)

Habe noch etwas bezüglich Systemanpassung dazueditiert.
Screens werde ich nachher mal sammeln ...

Asoriel (sry), sag mir niemals, aber niemals, daß ich lüge!!
Habe, wie gesagt meistens so 40-60 fps - 90 fps waren es, wenn das auch ne Rarität bei mir sein wird - fakt!


----------



## Asoriel (15. Juni 2009)

SDRam und AGP macht das ganze nicht besser, das ist dir bewusst?

Mach doch die Screens bitte in Situationen vom normalen Gameplay inkl. FPS-Werte von Fraps oder dergleichen.

edit:

btw, da steht "As*o*riel". Schön, wenn du lügen nicht magst, trotzdem sind solche Werte mit dem System einfach erorbitanter Blödsinn. Und erzähl mir bitte nicht, dass das bei 640x480 Pixeln war.


----------



## EspCap (15. Juni 2009)

Er heisst Asoriel....
Und hey, wenn ich gegen eine Wand schaue hab ich 200 FPS! *<ironie> *Toll, nicht? *</ironie>*


----------



## Grushdak (15. Juni 2009)

Sry, heißt natürlich Asoriel.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und EspCap, Du weißt doch noch nichtmal, wieviel 200fps wirklich sind.^^
Nur mal so, 'n Fernseher hat glaub so ca 24 fps - und? ruckelt es da? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naja bis später ...
Erstmal schauen, wo ich die fps herbekomme.^^

ps. Auflösung ist 1024x768


----------



## Voldemôrd (15. Juni 2009)

EspCap schrieb:


> wenn ich gegen eine Wand schaue hab ich 200 FPS! Toll, nicht?


*neid


machma en screenshot von deinen grafikeinstellungen xDDDD


----------



## EspCap (15. Juni 2009)

> Und EspCap, Du weißt doch noch nichtmal, wieviel 200fps wirklich sind.^^


Ach weis ich nicht? 
Anscheinend brauchen manche Leute noch immer Ironietags um dieselbige zu verstehen...


----------



## Gomel (15. Juni 2009)

Ich komm auf die 30-60 Fps,ich glaub kaum das du auf so hohe fps kommst mit der Gurke


----------



## aseari (15. Juni 2009)

Soo, und jetzt kommen wir mal runter von unserem Flame-Tripp.... kommt zurück zum Topic....


Ich komm mir hier grad vor, als wär ich n Mod... oO


----------



## Skabeast (15. Juni 2009)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Habe noch etwas bezüglich Systemanpassung dazueditiert.
> Screens werde ich nachher mal sammeln ...
> 
> Asoriel (sry), sag mir niemals, aber niemals, daß ich lüge!!
> Habe, wie gesagt meistens so 40-60 fps - 90 fps waren es, wenn das auch ne Rarität bei mir sein wird - fakt!


  kommt ja auch wohl auf das spiel und die auflösung an, bei tetris glaube ich dir das ungelogen, aber sonst wirst du das wohl nur auf nem 15 zöller bringen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (15. Juni 2009)

Ich komm wenn ich das Interface und gegen eine Wand schaue in World of Warcraft bis 450FPS, wenn ihr das meint ;p


----------



## Grushdak (15. Juni 2009)

So habe mal die ersten Screens gemacht.
Allerdings habe ich manche Sachen wohl eher durchschnittllich auf mittel, bzw. aus. 
Mir reicht es jedenfalls erstmal zum ruckelfreien Spielen.

ps. Hab die Screens mit Fraps gemacht und spiele auf 'nem 17" Monitor.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



sry ... nun aber wieder bt oder woanders hin ...


----------



## EspCap (15. Juni 2009)

Das sind aber weder 90 Fps noch "höhere Einstellungen" 
Zu den 1000 FPS - Screenshots : Das zeigt FuBar immer an nach dem Einloggen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und wenn du schon in BB nur 30 FPS hast seh ich schwarz was die 40-60 FPS die du ja angeblich hast betrifft...


----------



## Voldemôrd (15. Juni 2009)

1. deine grafikeinstellungen würde ich bei mittel bis niedrig ansiedeln^^
2.die screenshots sind aus der grafisch unaufwendigen alten Welt, gib mir mal ein screenshot aus dalaran =)(brauchst kein screenshot video geht auch, denn mit dem pc hasste sowieso standbild in dalaran  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  )


----------



## RaDon27 (15. Juni 2009)

Naja, bei der Auflösung normal. Is doch auch gut, dass es so läuft, oder? Zwischen 30 und 60 FPS sind da normal, in Ausnahmefällen auch ma 90. Was mir halt auffällt is, dass du wohl AA auf 1x hast. Is wohl mit der Schattenqualität DIE perfomancefressendste Einstellung dies in WoW bzw Spielen gibt (auf max.).

edit: Wenn ich Schatten und AA "ausschalte", hab ich bestimmt auch ca drölftausend fps (nur geschätzt!)





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gomel (15. Juni 2009)

Bei mir läufts auch zwischen 30 und 60 FPS 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Außer Dalaran da sackts auf ~25 ein


----------



## Greeki (15. Juni 2009)

Soramac schrieb:


> Man kann auch kein PC mit einer Konsole vergleichen, da gibts zu viele Unterschiede.



Aja weil?


----------



## Grushdak (15. Juni 2009)

Na und nu ratet mal, wieviel fps ich jetzt bei der Kapelle des Hoffnungsvollen Lichts noch hab - auf Ultra ... ^^


----------



## Gomel (15. Juni 2009)

Naja,alte Welt in einem geschlossenem Gebäude ist jetzt nicht so aussagekräftig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grushdak (15. Juni 2009)

Na ich bin draußen - dennoch unspielbar bei 8 fps.
Habe nun aber paar Sachen höher bzw. angestellt und bin nun so bei 32 fps während des Rumlaufens.
(alles auf max: außer Wetter + Schatten +Todeseffekt aus, Sichweite + Bodenobjektdichte 1/2)
Allerdings wird das später leider nicht so bleiben können - die Einstellungen.

So jetzt ist für mich hier auch endgültig Schluss mit meiner "3 Jahre alten Krücke" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MissDiva (15. Juni 2009)

MissDiva schrieb:


> Hi,
> hab da einige probs mit meinem rechner,,,,spiele seit knapp 2 jahren WoW und noch nie war es so schlecht wie in den letzten 2 wochen.soll heißen lauf da mit knapp 10 - 20 fps rum....dalaran und anderen hauptstädten nur 2 fps.
> 
> werde mal meine pc daten auflisten,hoffe das ihr mir helfen könnt das spiel wieder ruckelfreier spielen zu können.werde mein pc ende das jahres komplett neu aufrüsten,da ich zur zeit nur auf AGP bin,,,werde aber auf PCI umsteigen.
> ...



huhu,
hab mal mit absicht nich gleich auf jeden post geantwortet und wollt mal sehen was von allen so kommt.
erstmal ein dickes thx für die zahlreichen antworten.

nun kurz eine zusammenfassung.

1.hab vor 3 tagen ein kompletten sys-absturtz gehabt,,,da ging nüx mehr  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hatte weder festplatte noch graka erkannt....mein mann das teil komplett auseinander gebaut gereinigt und wieder zusammengebaut,,,,der hat von der technik etwas mehr ahnung als ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .des weiteren kommt hinzu das wir auch schon mal ein defektes ide kabel hatten wo wir fast dran verzweifelt sind eh wir es gefunden haben,,,darum der komplette auseinanderbau.muss zugeben der rechner war nur bedingt verschmutzt,,,also nich so wie ein rechner der 4 jahre am stück läuft ohne 1x das innenleben gesehen & gereinigt zu haben,,,,das innenleben wird bei mir aller 2 bis 3 monate komplett gereinigt und funktionierte immer tatellos.
2.habe ich aufgrund des sys-absturtzes die platte formatiert und komplett alles wieder neu aufgespielt.heißt,sogar das xp service pack 3 ist nun mit drauf was ich ja anfangs sehr verschmäht hatte und mein rechner imkmer gut lief.
3.alle treiber sind auf den aktueelsten stand.graka auf 185.85.
4.der rechner wurde nach allen erforderlichen updates und softwareaufspielungen komplett von unnötigen datenmüll bereinigt...wird aller 2 wochen von haus aus gemacht.da achtet mein mann pinipel drauf,,,warum auch immer.
5.bin auch ich von ATI auf NVIDIA gewechselt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ,find die grakas besser,,,keine ahnung warum aber find das se auch wesentlich besser und stabiler laufen als die von ATI 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
6.ein dickes THX an EspCap.habe mir deine tabelle abgeschrieben und bis auf den prozessor sehr zufrieden und werd mal sehen das ich es mir so schnell wie möglich zusammenkauf...
7.war immer ein sehr begeisteter anhänger dar AGP versionen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 doch wenn es wirklich so sein sollte das es daran liegt,muss ich mich wohl schweren herzens von trennen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
8.habe ich auf dem board keinerlei pcie steckplätze für grakas...nur solche weißen slots,die auf jeder platine drauf sind,,,aber deffenitiv keinen pcie.
9.Grushdak,ich wäre dir sehr verbunden,wenn du mir entsprechende programme nennen könntest die mir helfen dies zu ermöglichen oder detalliert erklähren könntest was ich unter windows alles deaktivieren kann was der rechner nich unbedingt brauch,,,der rechner ist eigentlich nur zum soielen und zum schreiben gedacht,,,für nichts sonst weiter
10.habe ich 2 gig DDR2RAM und nicht SDRAM....vom SDRAM habe ich mich sofort nch rauskommen von DDR2RAM sricks getrennt.
11.kommt es zu wesentlichen verzögerungen bei meinen eingaben via i-net oder schreibprogramm.
12.spiele ich mit der selben auflösung wie du mit den ganzen screen`s,,,nur mit dem unterschied das ich die dreifachbufferung & eingabeverzögerung nicht aktiviert habe,,,alles ander ist gleich.und bei den effekten habe ich alles auf niedrig außer sichtweite & partikeldichte...sowie überall ein haken drin außer bei projizierte texturen.
13.bin damit mit bis zu 25 fps durch dalaran gelaufen und mit bis zu 35 bis 45 fps durch die restlichen weiten von nordend....ind raids bin ich mit knapp 40 fps immer unterwegs gewesen.

weiß mir echt nimmer zu helfen,,,,geb es langsam aber sicher auf nach weiteren möglichen fehlern zu suchen und bin am überlegen die karte zurück zu geben,da ich diese erst vor 6monaten geschenkt bekommen habe.
wenn ihr noch etwas bestimmtes von mein sys wissen möctet oder braucht,so gebt bitte kurz ausführlich bescheid,da ich mich mit den abkürzungen nich gerade auskenne.
und wie sieht es mit den einstellungen bei nvidia dierekt aus,,,wie habt ihr sie gesetzt,,,lauft ihr auf hohe leistung oder eher nich...seit ihr auf clamp oder nich?
wäre schön wenn jemand dazu noch kurz was posten könnte.
und das netzteil hat keinen anderen namen als ich ihn bereits angegeben habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

so hoffe auf viele anregungen damit mir das wow zocken wieder spass machen kann.

gruß
Diva


----------



## Gomel (15. Juni 2009)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Na ich bin draußen - dennoch unspielbar bei 8 fps.
> Habe nun aber paar Sachen höher bzw. angestellt und bin nun so bei 32 fps während des Rumlaufens.
> (alles auf max: außer Wetter + Schatten +Todeseffekt aus, Sichweite + Bodenobjektdichte 1/2)
> Allerdings wird das später leider nicht so bleiben können - die Einstellungen.
> ...




Naja,aber eigentlich schön zu sehen das das Spiel sogar noch auf betagten Rechnern recht ordentlich läuft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (15. Juni 2009)

Greeki schrieb:


> Aja weil?




Du auch kein Auto mit einem Fahrrad vergleichen kannst.


----------



## Greeki (15. Juni 2009)

Soramac schrieb:


> Du auch kein Auto mit einem Fahrrad vergleichen kannst.



Also hast du wirklich keine Ahnung wie eine moderne Spielkonsole aufgebaut ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (15. Juni 2009)

Ich würde aber nie im Leben mein PC austauschen zu einer XBOX360 oder PS3


Was ist mit Internet, Buffed, World of Warcraft, YouTube, ICQ, Videos drehen + bearbeiten, Internet Informationen, Wissen usw. das hast du alles nicht mit einer PS3 oder XBOX360


----------



## Greeki (15. Juni 2009)

Soramac schrieb:


> Ich würde aber nie im Leben mein PC austauschen zu einer XBOX360 oder PS3
> 
> 
> Was ist mit Internet, Buffed, World of Warcraft, YouTube, ICQ, Videos drehen + bearbeiten, Internet Informationen, Wissen usw. das hast du alles nicht mit einer PS3 oder XBOX360



Mal abgesehn von PC only spielen kann das jede Konsole mittlerweile auch schon. Außerdem gings hier um die Spieletauglichkeit nicht um was wer wieviel kann und das angenehme an Konsolen ist eben, dass dort alles funktioniert weil es eben keine Unterschiede gibt. So etwas vereinfacht den Produktionsaufwand enorm.


----------



## MissDiva (15. Juni 2009)

huhu,

nochmal dickes thx an alle,,,habs nu,,,,

hab in den globalen einstellungen die von The Call of Juarez DX10 übernommen und mit den mindesrtanforderungen die ich oben schon angegeben hab spiele ich nun,,,bin mit 36fps in eskrone unterwegs und 20 fps in dalaran,,,ruckelt zwar noch etwas aber wesentlich weniger als vorher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

gruß
Diva


----------



## Soramac (15. Juni 2009)

Spielst du im Fenstermodus?


----------



## EspCap (15. Juni 2009)

> bis auf den prozessor sehr zufrieden


Was magst denn an dem nicht, einen Quadcore mit 3 GHz kriegst billiger nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Achja, gegen Ende des Jahres kommt eine neue Grafikkartengeneration raus, also falls du warten kannst würd ich es machen (oder eine Übergangskarte kaufen wie die HD4770, die ist günstig und hat ein super P/L Verhältnis) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tünnemann72 (16. Juni 2009)

Stress05 schrieb:


> Aber von einer 8600 GTs auf eine 9800 GT umzusteigen ist nur Geld Verschwendung.



... aber deutlich sinnvoller, als die Tipps vieler hier: Hol dir jetzt eine Radeon 4770 oder mehr und tausche dann zum Jahresende wieder .. hää? Wieso das denn ? Ich meine, du kannst dir auch jetzt einen ganz neuen Rechner zusammenbauen und zum Jahresende kommt wieder endgeiles Equip raus ... Hol dir jetzt einen Rechner zum überbrücken und dann zum Jahresende steigst du halt wieder auf den neuesten Kram um.. Ich glaube mein Piepvögelchen bräuchte in dem Fall dringlich Wasser. 

Mein Ratschlag: Jetzt eine Karte im Bereich der 4770 kaufen und damit 2 Jahre glücklich sein ... alles andere wäre wirklich rausgeworfenes Geld ... meine Meinung.


----------



## Yaggoth (16. Juni 2009)

Tünnemann72 schrieb:


> ... aber deutlich sinnvoller, als die Tipps vieler hier: Hol dir jetzt eine Radeon 4770 oder mehr und tausche dann zum Jahresende wieder .. hää? Wieso das denn ?



Ganz einfach, wenn du jetzt einen neuen Rechner haben willst, wirst du mit einer super CPU-Generation (egal ob I7 oder die neuen AMD´s) ausgestattet, aber mit einer auslaufenden Graka-Generation (NVIDIA und ATI haben eine neue Grakageneration für grob Ende diesen Jahres angekündigt). Daher macht es nun wenig Sinn viel Geld für eine teure Graka auszugeben, sondern viel mehr Sinn eine verhältnissmäßig günstige Graka (was die 4770 nunmal ist) zu kaufen und nur diese zu erneuern wenn es neue Grakas gibt...
Dann hat man ein super Gesamtpaket.



Tünnemann72 schrieb:


> Ich meine, du kannst dir auch jetzt einen ganz neuen Rechner zusammenbauen und zum Jahresende kommt wieder endgeiles Equip raus ... Hol dir jetzt einen Rechner zum überbrücken und dann zum Jahresende steigst du halt wieder auf den neuesten Kram um.. Ich glaube mein Piepvögelchen bräuchte in dem Fall dringlich Wasser.



Klar ist die Abschreibungszeit von Hardware echt niedrig, jedoch ist genau deshalb die Überlegung einmal auf einen neuen Zug aufzuspringen Sinnvoll anstatt auf dem alten nur noch kurz zu fahren, bis er ausgedient hat...



Tünnemann72 schrieb:


> Mein Ratschlag: Jetzt eine Karte im Bereich der 4770 kaufen und damit 2 Jahre glücklich sein ... alles andere wäre wirklich rausgeworfenes Geld ... meine Meinung.



Und mit dieser Meinung sagst du das selbe wie alle die du Piepvögeln willst ^^ erstmal die "günstige" kaufen und umsteigen sobald es nötig oder gewollt ist... Bravo ;-)


----------



## Asoriel (16. Juni 2009)

naja, er will die HD4770 aber behalten, bis nixmehr damit läuft, was in 2 Jahren der Fall sein wird.


----------



## Yaggoth (16. Juni 2009)

eben, sobald nötig oder gewollt... Ich würde es z.B schon nach einem Jahr wenn es gute neue Modelle gibt wollen, nötig wäre es z.B. wohl nach X Jahren ;-)


----------



## Voldemôrd (16. Juni 2009)

Soramac schrieb:


> Ich würde aber nie im Leben mein PC austauschen zu einer XBOX360 oder PS3
> 
> 
> Was ist mit Internet, Buffed, World of Warcraft, YouTube, ICQ, Videos drehen + bearbeiten, Internet Informationen, Wissen usw. das hast du alles nicht mit einer PS3 oder XBOX360


mit ner ps3 kann man im internet surfen......
und auf ps3 kann man linux installiern soweit ich weiß  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ne ps3 hat 7kern cpu von dem sie nur 6kerne nutzt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  *klugscheiss*


----------



## Tünnemann72 (16. Juni 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> naja, er will die HD4770 aber behalten, bis nixmehr damit läuft, was in 2 Jahren der Fall sein wird.



Ebend ... das meinte ich ... Es geht bei der kommenden Grakageneration im Vergleich zu der jetztigen ohnehin nur um FPS- Zuwächse in Bereichen, wo es sowieso piepegal ist .... dann spiele ich mit der 4770 halt mit 50 FPS in High und die neue Karte schafft dann 55 - 60 FPS in High ... 

Ich persönlich rüste halt nur dann auf, wenn nichts mehr läuft bzw. die Abstriche zu gross werden ... Aber die Vorschläge die hier immer kommen, ist "Jammern auf extrem hohem Niveau". Uhh ... meine 2 Geforce 2xx im SLI Modus schaffen WoW nicht mehr mit 120FPS auf Ultra .. wähh ich will aufrüsten ... ...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Voldemôrd (16. Juni 2009)

Tünnemann72 schrieb:


> Ebend ... das meinte ich ... Es geht bei der kommenden Grakageneration im Vergleich zu der jetztigen ohnehin nur um FPS- Zuwächse in Bereichen, wo es sowieso piepegal ist .... dann spiele ich mit der 4770 halt mit 50 FPS in High und die neue Karte schafft dann 55 - 60 FPS in High ...
> 
> Ich persönlich rüste halt nur dann auf, wenn nichts mehr läuft bzw. die Abstriche zu gross werden ... Aber die Vorschläge die hier immer kommen, ist "Jammern auf extrem hohem Niveau". Uhh ... meine 2 Geforce 2xx im SLI Modus schaffen WoW nicht mehr mit 120FPS auf Ultra .. wähh ich will aufrüsten ... ...
> 
> ...


Du verstehst die denkweise hier im technikforum nit^^ 
Wenn auch nur 1spiel in max. grafik nit mehr läuft, oder es etwas extrem tolles neues gibt (dx11 grakas, usb 3.0) dann wird aufgerüstet, Die denkweise ist eben : immer das neueste tollste ^.^
Und da diese neue graka generation schon für den winter angekündigt ist, kaufen sich viele hier im technikforum dann eine gt(x)300


----------



## Gomel (16. Juni 2009)

Außerdem unterstütz WoW kein Sli bzw Crossfire 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yaggoth (16. Juni 2009)

Tünnemann72 schrieb:


> Ebend ... das meinte ich ... Es geht bei der kommenden Grakageneration im Vergleich zu der jetztigen ohnehin nur um FPS- Zuwächse in Bereichen, wo es sowieso piepegal ist .... dann spiele ich mit der 4770 halt mit 50 FPS in High und die neue Karte schafft dann 55 - 60 FPS in High ...
> 
> Ich persönlich rüste halt nur dann auf, wenn nichts mehr läuft bzw. die Abstriche zu gross werden ... Aber die Vorschläge die hier immer kommen, ist "Jammern auf extrem hohem Niveau". Uhh ... meine 2 Geforce 2xx im SLI Modus schaffen WoW nicht mehr mit 120FPS auf Ultra .. wähh ich will aufrüsten ... ...
> 
> ...



Najo, es geht allerdings auch um praktische Belange. Die 4770 wird nicht mehr allzu lange Spiele mit 50FPS darstellen können, da neue Spiele bestimmt eher mit einer neuen Generation von Hardware harmonieren. Mir persönlich geht es darum für mein Geld etwas brauchbares zu bekommen und dies sollte möglichst lange brauchbar sein. Beim ersten Punkt ist klar, eine 4770 kommt in Frage, beim zweiten (der langen benutzbarkeit) kommt dann das aufrüsten in Frage... Hier wurde bislang nur empfohlen nichts teureres als die 4770 zu kaufen, weil das nicht lohnt... das Geld sollte man dann lieber für die nächste Graka sparen, mehr hat hier niemand empfohlen...


----------



## Falathrim (16. Juni 2009)

Greeki schrieb:


> Aja weil?


Es gibt schon Gründe, warum man Konsolen und PCs schwer vergleichen kann.
Im Spielebereich ist es schlicht der Modularitätsunterschied:
Eine Konsole hat immer dieselbe Hardware. Die Entwickler können also 100% optimiert auf diese Hardware arbeiten, bzw für 3 verschiedene Hardwarekonfigurationen und Softwareplattformen (PS3, XBox360, Wii, grob gesagt.)
Deswegen kann man so lange mit einer Konsole spielen, während es bei einem PC vergleichsweise schnell nötig wird, aufzurüsten, weil dort die Entwickler immer auf die jeweils neueste Hardware optimieren.

Im Arbeitsbereich und grob gesagt bei der Verwendung des Internets für etwas anderes als Spielen und vor allem für komplexe Spiele wird der PC wohl noch mindestens 2 Konsolengenerationen vorne sein, da man mit einem PC einfach flexibler ist (Ich lasse jetzt Super-PCs aus 300 PS2-Konsolen außer Acht, es geht um Otto Normaluser). Darüber kann man diskutieren, aber derzeit ist es einfach so, das ist Fakt.

Im Multimedia-Bereich und in der Partytauglichkeit werden die Konsolen dem PC weiter den Rang ablaufen, auch simple Spiele wie FIFA/PES und gar Multiplayershooter werden wohl bald auf die Konsole überwandern (Man kann einfach besser gleiche Vorraussetzungen schaffen). 
Multimedia/Partys: Da ist ja spätestens mit der PS3 alles  vorbei für den PC. Blu-Ray-Laufwerk, Singstar, Guitar Hero etc...alles dabei, da hat der Rechner keine Chance. Konsolen sind partytauglicher, definitiv (LAN-Partys außer acht gelassen)...



> Du verstehst die denkweise hier im technikforum nit^^
> Wenn auch nur 1spiel in max. grafik nit mehr läuft, oder es etwas extrem tolles neues gibt (dx11 grakas, usb 3.0) dann wird aufgerüstet, Die denkweise ist eben : immer das neueste tollste ^.^
> Und da diese neue graka generation schon für den winter angekündigt ist, kaufen sich viele hier im technikforum dann eine gt(x)300


Tut mir Leid, das ist purer Schwachsinn. Alles was wir machen, ist Empfehlungen aussprechen. Wenn ich jetzt 1000 Euro zur Verfügung hätte, würde ich nicht in veraltete Technologie investieren, fertig. Alles was z.B. nVidia und Ati derzeit machen, ist Lagerentleerung. Die Chips werden wieder und wieder rereleased (Siehe die angekündigte HD4790 -> ist ein alter R790-Chip, den sie nur ein wenig übertaktet haben und dem sie ein paarmehr Shader verpasst haben). Fast alle Mittel werden in R&D (Research and Development), also in die Entwicklung der neuen Grafikkartengeneration gesteckt, die alles bisher dagewesene in den Schatten stellen wird. 
Also liegt es doch nahe, jetzt eine günstige Karte zu kaufen, die NOCH alle Spiele auf maximalen/hohen Details schafft, und dann in einem Jahr eine Karte aus der oberen Mittelklasse zu kaufen, mit der man dann 2 Jahre perfekt klarkommt. 

Angenommen ich denke wie du: "Ich habe 300 Euro für meine Grafiklösung im neuen PC. Dafür bekomme ich heute eine GTX285, die schnellste Single-GPU-Lösung auf dem Markt. Die kaufe ich mir also, kann bis zum Weihnachtsgeschäft 2010 alles super spielen (ist utopisch, spätestens Mitte nächstes Jahr macht man auch mit der Karte Abstriche)." Dann denk ich mir "scheiße, jetzt hab ich ne teure Karte, die mir aber nix bringt"

Auf der anderen Seite die Überlegung der Leute aus dem PC-Technik-Forum:
"Hey, ich hab 300 Euro, fett! Meine 8600GT (z.B.) schafft ma gar nix mehr, ich kauf mir ne neue Graka. Hmm, was haben wir denn hier? Ne GTX285 für 300 Euro...neee, der Chip ist doch total veraltet, verschwendet viel zu viel Strom und ist auch noch in 55nm, lame. Kommen nicht Ende des Jahres die DX11-Karten, gleichzeitig mit Windows 7? Dann hol ich mir doch dann eine und jetzt eine HD4770...schafft alles aktuelle locker, hat die neue 45nm-Technik und spart sogar Strom...dann hol ich mir nach dem 1. Juli noch Vista, hab ja noch XP, zahl ich 130-140 Euro, spar nochma 60 Euro und hol mir dann ne gute neue Karte, kann 2 Jahre gut zocken UND darf auf Win7 und damit DX11 umrüsten. Geil, alle neuen Technologien mitgenommen"

Verstehst du unsere Intention? ;D


----------



## Kobe_sucks (17. Juni 2009)

NVIDIA (*.PUNKT!*)


----------



## painschkes (17. Juni 2009)

_Husch , weg..


Looos.. geh.. 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.._


----------



## eaglestar (17. Juni 2009)

Nvidia, aber nur den Treiber ohne die Software installieren!
Evtl. dann noch das ATI-Tool zur Steigerung der Leistung einsetzen und fertig.


Gruß  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (17. Juni 2009)

_Was ist das denn für´n Quatsch? o_o


Oh Leute.._


----------



## LoLTroll (17. Juni 2009)

Kobe_sucks schrieb:


> NVIDIA (*.PUNKT!*)



Kobe, du nervst langsam gewaltig.

Sowohl hier als auch im Aion Forum -.-


----------



## Greeki (17. Juni 2009)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Es gibt schon Gründe, warum man Konsolen und PCs schwer vergleichen kann.
> Im Spielebereich ist es schlicht der Modularitätsunterschied:
> Eine Konsole hat immer dieselbe Hardware. Die Entwickler können also 100% optimiert auf diese Hardware arbeiten, bzw für 3 verschiedene Hardwarekonfigurationen und Softwareplattformen (PS3, XBox360, Wii, grob gesagt.)
> Deswegen kann man so lange mit einer Konsole spielen, während es bei einem PC vergleichsweise schnell nötig wird, aufzurüsten, weil dort die Entwickler immer auf die jeweils neueste Hardware optimieren.
> ...



Ich bin so froh, dass du meine Postings liest...
Nochmal: Wir waren hier bei der Bauweise und bei der Spieletauglichkeit und da gibts einfach keine großen Unterschiede mehr (die Wii hat hier die größten Unterschiede). Und das mit dem aufrüsten ist wohl das dümmste was ich in diesem Subforum je gelesen hab. Der Vorteil des PC Spielers ist eben genau das was du schreibst (und nicht ein Nachteil): Er kann individuelle Settings einstellen damit sein PC das beste Bild (oder die meisten Bilder) liefert. Diese Option fällt auf der Konsole weg und nach einem Jahr ist sie faktisch ausgereizt und es lässt sich kaum mehr was an der Grafikoptik ändern. Am PC muss vl mal ne Graka ausgewechselt werden um wieder alles ultra hoch zu haben, aber den rest kann man im Normalfall behalten. Hinzu kommt auch noch, dass es eben nach unten auch skaliert so kann man einen Computer mehrere Jahre benutzen, man muss halt auf neueste Features verzichten. Sowas geht bei Konsolen gar nicht. Nichts desto trotz kann man heute Konsolen und Computer vergleichen, ob dus nun wahr haben willst oder nicht.


----------



## Asoriel (17. Juni 2009)

Vielleicht im Bezug auf Multimedia, was du dazu erwähnen solltest, aber sicher nicht beim arbeiten! Klar kann man auf einer Konsole ohne Sorgen zocken und alles läuft ganz toll, von mir aus kann man auch surfen oder BluRays anschauen, aber spätestens wenns um so banale Sachen wie einen Text inkl. anständiger Formatierung zu verfassen geht ist da Schluss.


----------



## Miss Mojo (18. Juni 2009)

Jetzt mal ne allgemeine Frage - habt ihr die alle (!) ausprobiert oder sind das mehr so Erfahrungswerte aus dem Bekanntenkreis?


----------



## Falathrim (18. Juni 2009)

Greeki schrieb:


> Ich bin so froh, dass du meine Postings liest...


Du sprichst mir aus der Seele...



Miss schrieb:


> Jetzt mal ne allgemeine Frage - habt ihr die alle (!) ausprobiert oder sind das mehr so Erfahrungswerte aus dem Bekanntenkreis?


Was sollen wir ausprobiert haben? o.0 
Hardware allgemein sind einerseits eigne Erfahrungen, andererseits Benchmarks und Vergleichtests von professionellen Instituten ;D


----------

